# Mac qui se met en veille tout seul.



## Netzzy (2 Octobre 2014)

Bonjour, alors je poste ici ce soir car j'ai un enorme probleme depuis environ 1 semaine. Mon Mac book pro ce met en veille tout seul. Il n'y a pas vraiment de fréquence, il suffit qu'il n'y ait plus de batterie ou que je ferme l'ecran pour qu'après : 

- Soit il ne se rallume plus et reste en veille meme avec l'ecran ouvert ...
- Soit il s'allume mais rien n'est afficher a l'ecran malgré que le mac soit allumer
- Soit il s'allume des fois quand je branche l'alimentation mais peut se remettre en veille 1 min après sans raison ..

Je ne sais plus quoi faire ... J'ai beau l'éteindre et le rallumer, car j'y suis bien obligé quand rien n'est affiché a l'ecran, mais des fois rien ne change. Il s'allume, me demande mon mot d passe de session, et se met en veille a peine 1 min apres je n'ai meme pas le temps de rentrer mon mot de passe des fois ! Et il y a aussi certaines fois ou je n'ai aucun problème, je l'utilise normalement et il ne se met pas en veille ... Je n'y comprend plus rien honnêtement. Alors si quelqu'un aurait une petite idée ou quoi que soit dintéressant, Merci !


----------



## pascalformac (3 Octobre 2014)

bienvenue 
faire quelques classiques dans ces cas

-reset pram
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1379?viewlocale=fr_FR
-reset SMC
(procedure propre à chaque modèle)
pour macintel
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT3964?viewlocale=fr_FR
- démarrage sans extensions
http://support.apple.com/kb/HT1564?viewlocale=fr_FR


et aussi
tester sur une autre session ( neuve)

ceci afin de voir si c'est global ou lié à une session


----------



## Netzzy (4 Octobre 2014)

D'accord merci ! Je teste tout sa


----------



## oxygo (4 Octobre 2014)

Il y a aussi une autre piste possible (un peu plus fantaisiste): dans quelle circonstance tu as ce problème (Mac posé sur une table ? Tes genoux). Le système de mise en veille fonctionne avec un aimant, et perso j'avais un peu un problème similaire car je posais mon iPhone (avec un étui à rabat aimanté) à côté de mon macbook (collé à lui) et ça le mettait en veille. Ca marche aussi avec une ceinture ...


----------



## Netzzy (5 Octobre 2014)

Je l'utilise plus sur mes genoux. Mais je ne met jamais mon téléphone a côter et le plus souvent je n'ai pas de ceinture sur moi quand sa se produit. C'est possible que l'aimant a l'intérieur soit endommagé ?


----------



## fiphane (29 Mars 2016)

Bonsoir,

Ca vaut ce que ça vaut, mais mon iMac doit avoir soit un conflit carte graphique/autre, soit que la carte graphique (ou autre) a tout simplement pris une claque.

Cependant, j'ai trouvé "ma" solution. Effectivement, pour avoir rencontré ce souci encore récemment, il est apparu qu'en mettant la luminosité au maximum que la mise en veille non désirée disparaissait totalement et j'ai retrouvé une utilisation tout ce qu'il y a de plus normale.

J'ai récemment nettoyé mon clavier, je n'avais pas faire gaffe à la luminosité et l'ai baissé. La mise en veille récurrente s'est de suite remis en route, une vraie galère... J'ai (après avoir fait appel à mes souvenirs lol) remis la luminosité au maximum et hop, tout est redevenu normal.

Allez savoir Charles, au PMU, on joue comme on ve...peut !

Stef


----------



## Artichaud pates a l'eau (31 Janvier 2021)

Ca a littéralement duré une heure sans que je comprenne d'ou ca viens


----------



## Artichaud pates a l'eau (31 Janvier 2021)

Salut salut pour la thèse fantaisiste de l'aimant et bien ca marche j'ai posé des ecouteur le long de mon macbook pro (unibody de 2012) et cela était la cause de la mise en veille


----------

